# 100 yr old house



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh, this is the best part of this forum. I have been reading this LEAD section and now have great trepidation.

I am to work on a project soon. The house is 100 years old. The bathrooms are being gutted. Talked with the owner today. I will be painting over new sheet rock. I still inquired as to whether or not anyone tested for lead before all the construction. answer was no.


I informed her to the best of my very limited knowledge that her house would most likely contain lead in some of the layers.

I feel that what I am doing is after the fact. I will be on new rock. Is this true and ok?



What do you think?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Plausible deniability.  you didn't do the tear out, you aren't disturbing any surfaces, you're all good. At least you informed them, even if it was after the fact. Maybe they'll pay more attention on future projects.......or not. I would at least wear proper protection personally if they're doing any more demo/sanding in other areas.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I appreciate the reply. There is more to this scenario. I would not be the kind of person attempting demo, unless I was at my own house.


Literally, it seems every job for me NOW is an older home. There is down time between NC project and I may never go back to NC anyway.

I am now residing in WV. Houses here are much older, than the majority of anywork I would have done in CA. Sure Ca. has older homes, but it seems like the land of new developments everywhere.

I am sure in the past there were a handful that would be in the red zone, where I have worked unknowingly.

You live and learn. and then you read and learn, too.

I have verbalized to this woman concern and her dated home and testing.

I have prior to REALLY thinking-- spoken about doing some repairs on ceilings that are plaster. Now the little wheels are moving and this is going to be a no-no. As I would be tooling out the cracks deeply...and this IS dusty.

What are the chances of it NOT containing lead hypothetically. I would think very unlikely.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

> What are the chances of it NOT containing lead hypothetically. I would think very unlikely.


About the same chances as running into the only girl at a NASCAR event without a black eye.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

well, I don't know about the trend with nascar and woman beaters.....

I only know of Ricky Bobby


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

sagebrush,

When the RRP ruling first went into effect, we were all discussing "what if's", and too few were speaking from knowledge. It got confusing.

Before I make a plan as to how I was going to deal with lead, I took the course and got certified. I did this not so much to be compliant, but to know what the rules were.

Once I knew the law, I was able to set a course. 

Whether you plan on dealing with lead containment or not, I highly recommend investing in the knowledge. Get certified. (Afterward you can decide if you want to register with the EPA and follow the law)


----------



## MaizeandBluePainter (May 7, 2008)

You still need the RRP certification to work on the house, if it's 100 years old. 

I would also test every surface to be painted so that I would have the documentation to prove that there was no lead. If the house is 100 years old, the law assumes that it is painted with lead paint, and you have to prove that it doesn't. 

After you paint the wall, the EPA inspectors won't be able to tell whether it was sheetrocked in 2011 or plastered in 1911. They're not wall guys--they're paper pushers.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

Well- Thanks for this clarification.

I am not wanting to appear as a pessimist, however, I am looking for any excuse to not paint. I am moving on to an associate degree.

I may also from here pony up with a painting contractor to do further work, to help expenses that a pell grant won't cover.

Thanks for this clarification. I would not know that I would still need certification and now I KNOW.

Wanted to also add that I picked up some pamphlets from SW today which are probably just basic info that has been available...Renovate Right and EPA's protect your family from lead in your home from Nat'l paint and coatings assoc.

Let me say too that if I CONTINUED in this field I would do the necessary steps for compliance.


----------

